# HOW TO TETHER Infastructure in 4g!



## NickEspi

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Kang

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
HOW CAN YOU TETHER IN INFRASTRUCTURE MODE in 4G? No more tethering with 3g only with android ap or

4g in AD-HOC! currently us users are only able to connect to 3g via The Native Tether AP you are not able to tether via 4

Hello all this question has been raised Countless times!! Well I just Figured something out that has worked FOR ME!!

What does this mean?

You can now connect to your devices that cannot connect to the AD-HOC (PEER) signal!!

EXAMPLE TABLETS, PS3 and anything else that cannot pick up the peer to peer Signal.

Also Allows Much faster tether speeds Via 4g as compared to AD-HOC

currently us users are only able to connect to 3g via The Native Tether AP you are not able to tether via 4g

My current set up if it matters ICS ROM and Mathkids most recent kernel!! And WIFI Tether v. 3.1 beta 11

*1. Assuming Your set up is similar (as i have not verified it works any other way) Install WIFI Tether v. 3.1 beta 11

2. Open up the tether program - select device profile - Chose Galaxy nexus CDMA

3.Change Setup Method - Select Netd (Master)

4. Change Device Profile - Select Samsung Epic 4g

5 - Start to tether as you would normally AND OBSERVE!! MAGIC IT NOW IS TETHERING IN INFRASTRUCTURE!!!*

Hopefully Wifi tether for root users can now be updated to allow the NS4g TO TETHER!! This is important and I know the few people that understand what I am talking about will surely appreciate this!!


----------

